# General > Literature >  A tolling bell?

## John Little

I have always loved this.  It seems specially appropriate this weekend.

Donne has the right of it I think.


*No man is an island,
Entire of itself.
Each is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main.
If a clod be washed away by the sea,
Europe is the less.
As well as if a promontory were.
As well as if a manor of thine own
Or of thine friend's were.
Each man's death diminishes me,
For I am involved in mankind.
Therefore, send not to know
For whom the bell tolls,
It tolls for thee.**
*

----------

